# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool light in pool, should water be in conduit???

## joshuaand

Hi All, 
So I have a pool, we have been doing renos so disconnected the pool light (light is inside the pool about 60cm down from top). The cable runs downhill to the transformer, I cut the cable at the conduit in the gound ready for re-install later on. 
Fast forward a few days, the pool is about 30cm shallower, and water has been leaking out the conduit where the pool light cable is located. 
I am concerned this is the case, can anyone confirm if this is normal or if its dodgy???

----------


## Danny.S

Nope, not normal. 
The pool light should be sealed where the cable exits to prevent water running into the conduit. 
This unit needs to be repaired or replaced. 
I'm not a sparky or a pool plumber though so I stand to be corrected.

----------


## scubabob

i used to find and repair pool leaks for a living.  pool lights should have a conduit that runs from the light through the shell to the coping tiles at the top (above water level) which is effectively a junction box.  From there another conduit runs to the power outlet wherever it may be.  The reason for this is in case the conduit breaks between the pool and the power, the pool won't leak.  A break in the conduit in the shell will start a leak but the water will only drop to the depth of the leak and it is easily repaired

----------

